# Mailer Taglib Attachment



## manni (25. Jul 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe Probleme beim automatischen Versand von Mails mittels des Jakarta Mailer-Taglib und dem Tag <mt:attach>.
Mein Problem ist dabei ein dynamisch erstellter Pfad!

```
<mt:mail server="mail.xxx.de" to="<%=to_mail %>" from="<%=from_mail %>" subject="testmail">
<mt:message type="html">As an attachment you get the selected text. 
<
</mt:message>
    <mt:attach file="/mails/l"+don+".txt" />
<mt:send>
       The following errors occured while trying to send

       <mt:error id="err">
       <jsp:getProperty name="err" property="error"/>
       </mt:error>
</mt:send>
</mt:mail>
```

Wenn ich <mt:attach file="/mails/l.txt" /> verwende, klappt das wunderbar,
aber mit obigem Code bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
Unterminated &mt:attach tag

Wer hat eine Idee, wie ich das lösen kann?

Danke


----------



## clemson (25. Jul 2006)

hmmm, probiers mal so:

```
<mt:attach file='/mails/l'+don+'.txt' />
```

oder so:

```
<mt:attach file="/mails/l"+don+".txt" /></mt:attach>
```


----------



## manni (25. Jul 2006)

leider derselbe Fehler (in beiden Fällen)


----------



## Guest (5. Okt 2006)

Gibts dafür wirklich keine Lösung?
Ich möchte eigentlich nur mittels JSP Mails verschicken, die sich dynamisch das Dokument am Serve auswählen.

Geht das wirklich nicht?


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2006)

file="/mails/l"+don+".txt" 

funktioniert das denn in irgendeinem anderen Tag? 

z.B. 
<c:set var="xy" value="a"+b+"c" />
?

ich weiß ja nicht ob das die gleiche Sprache ist,
aber bei mir ginge sowas wohl nicht (allerdings auch noch nie getestet  )
ich benutze immer
<c:set var="xy" value="a${b}c" />

vielleicht geht
<c:set var="xy" value="a<%= b %>c" />
oder
<c:set var="xy" value="a<%= pageScope.get("b") %>c" />
oder ähnliches bei dir?


----------

